# Pooping area?



## kedi (Dec 24, 2015)

I have 1 Pleco and 2 Cory catfish.
I noticed an area of the gravel that seemed very different. It looked like it had been shallowed out. There was a lot of strands that looked like the Pleco poop. Also some white growth speckling the gravel in the area. I vacuumed the area and picked up a lot of debris! Some large black flecks along with the strings and usual stuff.

Is this a toilet area? There is also an area under a ledge where my Pleco likes to hang that is a poop spot. But this other area is right near the filter intake and unlike any other place in the tank. It was about 4 square inches in area. Cleaned up fine after the vacuuming. The Corys do seem to hang around there a lot.


----------



## kedi (Dec 24, 2015)

Never mind. I checked out the area before turning on any lights this morning. Pleco and both Corys were resting there. Must be the resting place when dark.


----------

